# Thermaltake Riing 14 LED RGB steuern



## neoman (30. Dezember 2019)

Hi,

ich habe mir über Weihnachten einen neuen PC gekauft, bzw. die einzelnen Komponenten und diesen selbständig zusammengebaut. Hier der Thread zu meiner Hardware.

Der PC läuft gut und ein gibt keine Probleme. Unter anderem habe ich diese Lüfter Thermaltake Riing 14 LED RGB und Thermaltake Riing 12 RGB LED verbaut. Diese kann man mit dem mitgelieferten Controller bedienen. Soweit alles gut, funktioniert.

Da die Controller bei mir im Gehäuse liegen und ich da ja nicht ran komme, wenn das Gehäuse geschlossen ist, möchte ich die Lüfter softwareseitig einstellen können. Dazu habe ich mir die Software "TT RGB Plus Software" heruntergeladen. Wenn ich diese nun starte, kommt folgender Fehler.


```
Could not find Fan Controller, please check the Fan Controller is connected. (Error Code:H_0x0001)
```

Wer kennt das Problem und kann mir helfen?

MfG neoman


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Dezember 2019)

Hast du die Controller per USB mit dem Board verbunden?


----------



## freaky1978 (30. Dezember 2019)

Du kannst nur die Riing Plus per Software steuern...
Das sind die normalen also nur per Controller 
Diese kann man per Software steuern :
Thermaltake Riing Plus 12 RGB LED: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

gruß


----------



## neoman (30. Dezember 2019)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Hast du die Controller per USB mit dem Board verbunden?



Nein, nur den 4-poligen Stecker mit dem Mainboard verbunden.





freaky1978 schrieb:


> Du kannst nur die Riing Plus per Software steuern...
> Das sind die normalen also nur per Controller
> Diese kann man per Software steuern :
> Thermaltake Riing Plus 12 RGB LED: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> ...



Das wäre natürlich Mist. Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten diese softwareseitig anzusteuern, etwa übers Mainboard o.ä.? Aber warum sind diese dann mit dem Mainboard verbunden?


----------



## freaky1978 (30. Dezember 2019)

Du kannst die Lüfter übers Mainbord regeln, was sogar recht gut geht.
Desweiteren hat man 2 Stufen die einstellbar sind via Controller..Blaue LED Rote LED...würde aber auf max (blau) stehen lassen
und über Mainboard regeln.
Die Beleuchtung habe ich bei mir immer auf Durchlauf stehen  sieht so schlecht auch nicht aus.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2019)

neoman schrieb:


> Nein, nur den 4-poligen Stecker mit dem Mainboard verbunden.


Über ein Lüfteranschluss kannst du keine RGBs regeln, daher kannst du damit Optional die Lüfter auch übers Mainboard bezüglich der  Drehzahl regeln lassen.


----------



## neoman (30. Dezember 2019)

freaky1978 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Lüfter übers Mainbord regeln, was sogar recht gut geht.
> Desweiteren hat man 2 Stufen die einstellbar sind via Controller..Blaue LED Rote LED...würde aber auf max (blau) stehen lassen
> und über Mainboard regeln.
> Die Beleuchtung habe ich bei mir immer auf Durchlauf stehen  sieht so schlecht auch nicht aus.



Kannst du mir bitte noch sagen wie ich die Lüfter übers Mainboard regeln kann? Welche Software brauche ich dazu? Hab ein Asus TUFGaming X-570 Wifi.


----------



## darkoli (30. Dezember 2019)

Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit wirst du im Bios/UEFI regeln können. 
Die RGB´s ,wenn ich das richtig verstehe, nur über die mitgelieferte Steuerung.

Andere Lüfter wie diese hier Pure 14 ARGB Sync Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition (3-Fan Pack) kannst du mit deinem Board direkt steuern mit dem Tool
Asus Aura Sync.


----------



## neoman (30. Dezember 2019)

Im BIOS hab ich jetzt leider nichts gefunden. Auch wenn ich den Rechner ausschalte, also richtig vom Strom trenne, ihn dann wieder einschalte, drehen sich zwar die Lüfter, die RGB-Beleuchtung ist aber wieder aus. Nun muss ich den Seitendeckel vom Gehäuse abmachen und über den Controller die Beleuchtung einschalten.

Das nervt schon... Wenn ich hier keine Lösung fonde muss ich wohl die Lüfter wieder ausbauen und zurück senden und mir andere bestellen. Wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Aüßer jemand weiß noch etwas...


MfG neoman


----------



## darkoli (30. Dezember 2019)

Versuche es mal mit dem Tool von Asus "asus ai suite3"
Zumindest für die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## neoman (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich glaub die werden gar nicht erkannt... siehe Bild


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2019)

Sieht in der Tat so aus das sie nicht erkannt werden, denn die müssten im Bios und auch in der AI Suite 3 mit laufen.
Zeige mal Bilder wo der Stecker auf dem Mainboard eingesteckt ist.


----------



## neoman (30. Dezember 2019)

Hier das Bild wo ich die Lüfter am Mainboard angeschlossen habe...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2019)

Kommt das Kabel was an "CHA_FAN2" angeschlossen ist von deinem Lüfter?


----------



## neoman (30. Dezember 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kommt das Kabel was an "CHA_FAN2" angeschlossen ist von deinem Lüfter?



Ja, das geht zum Controller der Thermaltake Riing 14 LED RGB...


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2019)

Dann weiß ich es auch nicht, müsste normalerweise gehen.
Aber ich kenne diese Lüfter nicht und so kann es sein das mir aus der Ferne jetzt was nicht auffällt.


----------



## Sly84 (30. Dezember 2019)

Naja wenn ich mir jetzt mal Riing 14 LED RGB 256 Colors Fan (3 Fan Pack) ansehe, so bezweifel ich, dass du die Geschwindigkeit per Bios oder ai suit ändern kannst. 
Dies läuft wie bei der Beleuchtung über den Controller. Siehe auch das Manual unter Downloads (kannst zwischen 2 Geschwindigkeiten wählen).
Solltest du nun zu Mainboard Sync Modellen tendieren, so bedenke bitte, dass die Aura Lightning bzw. Armoury Crate Software von Asus in diversen Modi (außer Statisch) deinen CPU gut auslastet (siehe diverse Forenbeiträge z.B. im ROG-Forum).
Würde dir dann eher zu TT RGB Plus Software Lüftern raten (sofern es denn Lüfter von Thermaltake sein sollen). Ist zwar nicht perfekt die Software, aber du kannst schön die Beleuchtung regeln, hast keine CPU-Auslatung und auch die Lüftergeschwindigkeit lässt sich regeln (PWM Silence, PWM Performance oder ein vorgegebener %-Wert). "Nachteil" ist, dass es diese nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt (die Riing Plus Serie).


----------



## neoman (31. Dezember 2019)

Hab die Lüfter alle wieder ausgebaut und zurück geschickt.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach neuen Lüftern. Eine Möglichkeit wären die Thermaltake Riing Plus RGB LED Lüfter wie oben schon erwähnt.

Gibt es auch andere Hersteller solcher Lüfter ähnlich den Thermaltake Riing Plus RGB LED Lüfter?


----------



## darkoli (31. Dezember 2019)

Alpenfoehn 140mm Wing Boost 3 ARGB PWM-Luefter, Single -…

dazu noch
PHANTEKS Digital RGB Controller Hub fuer adressierbare …

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## neoman (31. Dezember 2019)

Danke, schau ich mir morgen an.

Ich wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## neoman (2. Januar 2020)

Nach wie vor bin ich auf der Suche nach neuen RGB-Lüftern. Ich benötige fünf 140mm Lüfter und ein 120mm Lüfter.

Ich habe mir nun wie im Vorpost die 140mm Wing Boost 3 ARGB PWM-Lüfter, Triple (davon brauche ich 5 Stück) und den 120mm Wing Boost 3 ARGB High Speed PWM-Lüfter (davon brauche ich 1 Stück) ausgesucht.

Nun ergeben sich einige Fragen, bevor ich kaufe:

1. Kann ich alle fünf oder auch sechs Lüfter zusammenschalten, sodass diese alle gleich leuchten?
2. Zu dem 3er Pack der 140mm Lüfter gibt es eine Fernbedienung dazu. Kann ich mit dieser Fernbedienung alle Lüfter ansteuern oder nur die drei die dazu sind?
3. Hier wurde geschrieben, das einige Lüfter die CPU sehr belasten, wenn man die Mainboardeigene Steuerungssoftware verwendet. Ist das auch bei den Lüftern von Alpenföhn der Fall?
4. Kann man die Lüfter auch mit anderer Software steuern als mit der Mainboardsoftware wie z.B. Asus Aura Sync?

Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand die Fragen beantworten könnte, bevor ich kaufe und/oder noch Alternativen hat.


MfG neoman


----------



## Sly84 (2. Januar 2020)

Nur bezgl. der CPU Belastung, da hast du mich zum Teil falsch verstanden.
Die CPU Auslastung stammt von der Nutzung der Asus Software Lightning Control bzw. dem Komplett Paket Armoury Crate von Asus. Dies führt zur Ausführung des LightingService Dienstes. Wenn du nun bei der Beleuchtung in der Software dort Farbwechsel, Regenbogen o.ä. auswählst, so kommt es zur entsprechenden CPUauslastung. Bei Modus statisch ist dies nicht der Fall. Dies wäre also bei allen Lüftern der Fall, sofern diese über die Asussoftware gesteuert werden.
Wenn du dies nicht möchtest, so müsstest du die Farben per Fernbedienung bzw. über den beiliegenden Controller steuern.  
Ob es eine andere Software gibt, dass kann ich nicht beantworten. Vllt. mittels Controller zu Gigabyte RGB Fusion o.ä. nutzbar.


----------

